# Jazz rig.



## theronaldchase (Aug 19, 2013)

This fall I am starting a minor in jazz studies at the University of Central Oklahoma and am in need of a good jazz setup. I know my axe fx II will do jazz just fine, however, for my schooling I am wanting to use a small amp instead. 

What amps are you using for jazz these days?


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2013)

fender amp?


----------



## JPMike (Aug 20, 2013)

Polytone Mini Brute, Fender Princetone, Roland Cube XL30, Fender Blues Junior, anything with a good clean channel.

Personally, I use a Mambo 10" Wedge, custom built in the UK, a Port City Pearl Combo 1x12, a Fender Twin Reverb II and a Polytone Mini Brute II.


----------



## theronaldchase (Aug 20, 2013)

I've definitely had my eye on a Port City Pearl for quite some time, though a Fender Deluxe Reverb sits in a slightly better price point I suppose.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 20, 2013)

The SR JAM150 I tried out was absolutely wonderful, and while very basic the built in reverb and delay sounded great and were very usable. If you want something simple, loud, and will make your guitar's tone front and center, I can't recommend anything better. 

A Roland JC60 would be the classic choice, along with the Polytones and various Fenders mentioned above. 

What's your budget? 
Using a jazzbox or trying to make another guitar sound like one?
What tone are you after, "jazz" is a little too generic? Are we talking Pat Metheny or Herb Ellis? Mike Stern?


----------



## theronaldchase (Aug 21, 2013)

I'll likely be using a Fender American strat as far as guitars go, but since it is a school program we will mostly be playing standards. I'm not necessarily trying to imitate a certain players tone, but I would have to say that I'm much more likely to go after a Metheny tone.


----------



## JPMike (Aug 21, 2013)

For me a "jazz" clean tone equals to warm, md-rangey but not harsh, not a lot of high end just enough to give clarity. 

I believe any Fender amp can you give a good "jazz" clean tone. Deluxe Reverbs are nice, but after a certain volume they break up. The bigger the headroom (wattage) as you turn up the volume the amp will remain clean. I believe you won't be playing in really loud situations. Take your guitar and go try some amps out.


----------



## Suho (Aug 21, 2013)

I used to play my guitars through my bass amps all the time, and for a nice thick clean sound I can certainly recommend getting a nice bass combo. They don't really break up the way some guitar amps do. On a budget you can find an older Peavey basic series amp for not much money. Something to consider anyway.


----------



## HarryLikesProg (Aug 22, 2013)

i use the AER alpha amplifier studying jazz at the monash conservatorium of music in australia. its super lightweight so i can take it with me on most days when i need it. it looks very classy and unobtrusive on stage. most importantly the sound is really something else. very neutral but still blooms and sings just the way you want it to. the tone is so much more pleasing than the roland jc-120 or classic fenders from a jazz context. something about the highs being rolled off. the reverb is very natural on this thing and it has an effects loop. furthermore, works great for an archtop, classical and electric guitars. they aren't cheap though but totally worth the investment.


----------



## HarryLikesProg (Aug 22, 2013)

but i agree with everyone in that a nice fender amp will give a nice versatile tone. the aer works well if you a want a cliche 'jazz' sound


----------



## JPMike (Aug 22, 2013)

Also the AER Compact 60 is a really nice clean amp and the Acoustic Image Corus and Clarus II (but only comes in a head version, I think).


----------



## Daken1134 (Aug 22, 2013)

orange micro terror and a 112 cab. it sounds AMAZING


----------



## Daken1134 (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Trespass (Aug 23, 2013)

Just get a Polytone, preferably used and functional.

It's a very colored sound, but that works to your favor - your guitar will not matter as much. Plus, if you get one with an extension speaker out, you can boost volume with an additional cab or amp if required. I would disagree with the AER. I've played one quite a bit in a band beside my Polytone, and it's an incredibly bland, boring sound, especially cold and shrill on acoustic instruments (for which it was designed). Definitely stay away.

Ironically, live I play a $50 Yamaha starter bass amp from the 70s - it smokes everything short of a tube amp (including my Polytone) and is only about 6-7lbs in weight. No extension speaker out and does break up a little at high volumes (I plan to get this modded in) and no FX loop, no onboard reverb or anything.
Just a solid, great sounding cab.


----------



## JPMike (Aug 23, 2013)

For me crystal cleans and jazz don't go together, especially in electrifying semis, in archtops that's another story, BUT that's just me.



Trespass said:


> Ironically, live I play a $50 Yamaha starter bass amp from the 70s - it smokes everything short of a tube amp (including my Polytone) and is only about 6-7lbs in weight. No extension speaker out and does break up a little at high volumes (I plan to get this modded in) and no FX loop, no onboard reverb or anything.
> Just a solid, great sounding cab.



Believe it or not, at my conservatorium there is this old Yamaha Bass Amp, it's at least 20 years old and damn, I love it's sound!! So warm without losing clarity, the mids are there keeping it where it's supposed to be, without getting it overwhelmed by the frequencies the other instruments produce, having enough harmonics, I believe it's solid state, it sounds so good, I always play with it when I have it around.

Oh and to the OP, if you buy an old Polytone, besides the fact they are really cheap nowadays they go around $450-500 used I believe. Don't get scared or think you got a broken amp cause of that "boom" sound when you turn it off and on. All Polytones do that, I don't know why and never really searched around to know.


----------



## Suho (Aug 23, 2013)

I used to play through a '90s Peavey Basic 60 combo with a 12" speaker. No reverb or anything but some EQ and good tone. As I have gotten older and had more money to spend on "nicer" amps and the like, I often think I got the best sounds back when I had only that Peavey, a Radio Shack reverb unit and (occasionally) a used Arion distortion pedal that is missing the battery cover. I've paid a lot more for gear since then but rarely gotten as pleasing a sound.


----------



## Cabinet (Aug 27, 2013)

I have a Marshall Class V amp. Small little 5 watt tube amp with one channel, but the sound is very transparent, and cranking it up gives it that little bit of blues over drive, if you ever wanted just a bit of dirt on your sound. I love it personally.


----------



## chassless (Aug 29, 2013)

try a Bugera V5. that thing is really warm, articulate and responds very well to pick attack.


----------



## theronaldchase (Aug 30, 2013)

Well, I thank you all for your input and it has definitely given me a bit to think about, however, I have come across a Fender Twin Reverb for $500. I'm probably going to jump on this deal, unless there is something majorly wrong with the amp.


----------



## deathjazz89 (Sep 1, 2013)

I actually played on those new Fender Excalibur amps I think they're called. 
It had a pretty good jazz tone when I jammed on it with a friend at guitar center.
They go for about $400 at GC I think, too.


----------



## JPMike (Sep 1, 2013)

theronaldchase said:


> Well, I thank you all for your input and it has definitely given me a bit to think about, however, I have come across a Fender Twin Reverb for $500. I'm probably going to jump on this deal, unless there is something majorly wrong with the amp.



it's a heavy amp!


----------



## theronaldchase (Sep 4, 2013)

JPMike said:


> it's a heavy amp!




True, it is a heavy amp, but it sounds good and is probably something that I will keep around for ages to come.


----------



## Indigenous (Sep 4, 2013)

Whatever you choose, make sure it can be loud. You are more than likely going to end up being in a few combos or big bands, and you will need to be LOUD to be heard. I had to buy a louder amp because what I had did not cut it.


----------



## theronaldchase (Sep 8, 2013)

So, originally I had thought about the fender twin, but as it turns out the guy also owns a Port City Pearl and matching 1x12 OS cab that he is also selling. So I told him to hold onto that for a couple more weeks so I can move some stuff around to afford it.


----------



## cradleofflames (Sep 9, 2013)

Look at keyboard amps and things like the roland drum monitor. I use a channel strip and a powered monitor live and those amps aren't much different from that.


----------



## MIL8 (Sep 10, 2013)

If you can find one of these (74 Silverface Vibrolux Reverb) I think you would be quite happy. This amp has some of the sweetest cleans of any amp I've ever played. I compared it side by side to a Deluxe Reverb Re-Issue that a friend of mine has and for Jazz the Vibrolux blew the Deluxe away. It's 40 watts also compared to 22 of the Deluxe so it can get quite loud before breaking up.


----------



## Poparad (Sep 19, 2013)

I used a Deluxe Reverb all through school. Volume was never, ever an issue, even when playing with big bands. Don't bother with a Twin or anything large and heavy. You'll want something you can move around easily between classes/ensembles and won't take up a huge amount of space.

Honestly, I would just go with the AxeFX. I bought one earlier this year, and it's completely replaced my Deluxe as my jazz rig. I use the USA Clean 2 and it gives a nice, warm, fat sound. Plus you have the Deluxe already in it, and several other Fenders, and the Roland Jazz Chorus. Just get a lightweight powered monitor and you're set.


----------



## exarchangel (Oct 2, 2013)

Hey, I'm a 2nd year guitar major at Carleton university in jazz..... I used another guy's fender super champ with an eminence rage'm'cage'm speaker and it sounded amazing, but you have tons of options for amps, any fender besides those shitty mustangs, blonde rolands, basically ANYTHING under 50W with no lead channel and tubes will do you fine


----------



## shanejohnson02 (Oct 4, 2013)

Egnater Tweaker 15, Carvin VT16, Fender Hot Rod or Blues Deluxe, Peavey Classic 50 or 30. I have had positive experiences with all of those amps. I use an Egnater Tweaker at the moment...very versatile and rich sounding.

You can use your AxeFX for effects. If you'd rather have pedals, get a tuner, reverb, and either a ts808 for overdrive, or a good compressor for fattening up the clean sound and making it louder for leads.

When I played in the jazz band at my college, I used a TU2, Keeley TS9, and the amp's own reverb. Worked like a charm.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 4, 2013)

If you can find one, grab a Fender-era Sunn T50C. Beautiful reverb and incredible clean tones. You can even use the switchable FX loop as a solo boost, and the "lead" channel with the gain turned down does a great warm, smooth lead tone.


----------



## NovaLion (Nov 19, 2013)

What about any of the Dr. Z series? I know a lot of his amps are supposed to be focused on some classic tones.


----------



## 59Bassman (Nov 24, 2013)

I'll second the Vibrolux Reverb notion. I've got a 72 that I rebuilt and there is nothing on the planet quite like it. It does not like high output humbuckers, but besides that it is an amazing tone.


----------



## Mordacain (Nov 24, 2013)

theronaldchase said:


> This fall I am starting a minor in jazz studies at the University of Central Oklahoma and am in need of a good jazz setup. I know my axe fx II will do jazz just fine, however, for my schooling I am wanting to use a small amp instead.
> 
> What amps are you using for jazz these days?



what I would consider would be one of the Ampeg GVT line. The 15 watt combo sounds great for anything clean to pushed and Musicians' Friend is currently blowing them out at $299, which is an utter steal.

I'm picking up one of the 5 watt'rs just for shits & giggles ($150).


----------

